# Many horned adder



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

I have finally decided to get my first venomous snake, a Many Horned adder, how much would one cost, and how easy are they to get hold of?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

whats the scientific name, I see now I looked, you dont see them for sale very often, theres a member here with some.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Wills reptiles said:


> I have finally decided to get my first venomous snake, a Many Horned adder, how much would one cost, and how easy are they to get hold of?


Do you have the DWA license ?
I've never seen a Many Horned adder advertised anywhere so sorry cant help you.


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

not hard to get hold of but not easily to keep alive for more than a few months.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Wills reptiles said:


> I have finally decided to get my first venomous snake, a Many Horned adder, how much would one cost, and how easy are they to get hold of?


Many horned adders (bits cornuta) are rarely offered for sale. That said, I have a pair reserved for collection from Hamm in March from a German breeder. I dont think they are particularly difficult to keep if given the correct conditions. They prefer lizards but will generally eat rodents. Price 1200 euros a pair.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

southwest vipers said:


> Many horned adders (bits cornuta) are rarely offered for sale. That said, I have a pair reserved for collection from Hamm in March from a German breeder. I dont think they are particularly difficult to keep if given the correct conditions. They prefer lizards but will generally eat rodents. Price 1200 euros a pair.


Nice!!!

Look forward to seeing images!!!!!!!


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

No havent got a DWA license, but have the set up ready, just want to find out if I can get what I want before I go through the hassle. I have worked with a mentor in SA for a while, did some wicked snake call outs, recently I filmed a black mamba catch in a wendy house, was in the blue so was wild wild!!! In the same day we caught 2 mozam spitters, and a snouted cobra! Really got my adrenaline going, and decided I will get my first venomous! but a many horned adder will do to start


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

at those prices and the stength of the euro, might be better going for something cheaper as a first hot :lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

i love copperheads


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

i *think* scott W breeds those, or at least, he breeds some kind of horned adder.
nice snakes for sure


----------



## nicotas (Feb 13, 2009)

*hello, bitis*

Hello, I am new on the forum my name is nicolas.
I too am in search of bitis cornuta and of the other bitis.
I saw that " southwest vipers " reserved for hamm the fellow man I wanted to know if you could put me contacts it with this person.
Thank you.


----------

